# Tournament Primer



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Cool video set up from a tagging tournament in Florida.

We're up next week!!!

Video


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

It's shaping up to be the best event yet.

The trash talking started in earnest today. 

Plus, we have one contestant already reportedly on the scene in violation of Rule 52, subsection 102c "no potlicker may prefish 10 of 12 days before the event without posting all pertinent data, chartplotter screen shots, and catch reports on the Rules Committee Chairman's FB site."

Scott, my nomination for Rules Committee Chairman got confirmed, right?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Hunter said:


> It's shaping up to be the best event yet.
> 
> The trash talking started in earnest today.
> 
> ...


It just did!!!!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh great...not only are you shoo'ing all the fish out of my secret spot, you're abusing all available baitfish too! Did the goldfish farm go out of business or what?

TPWD just thought the red tide was bad. Wait until they see what Team Chorizo is doing to our poor, beloved estuary.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*4:13 am?*

You're up rather early for work on a Saturday. Anything about the next 24 hours that you would like to talk about?

Also, I spoke with them this week and the goldfish farm is doing just fine. They even sent me a couple packages just to let me know they are alright.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Got up early to run boat drills.

Have nearly perfected my two rod at a time casting method. Learning curve accelerated when I practice in the dark, blindfolded. The neighbors aren't crazy about the gunfire simulation I run on the PA system while training, but hey-it's tournament time. Gotta do the work!

PS: STS said your prop hub looked like it could spin at any moment. But don't worry. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Not to worry, tell STS that shots are on Team Chorizo at hurricane junction Friday night.... We'll see if they can function come sat am


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck to all of you who are fishing the first weekend. 
Then good luck to me the second weekend. Haha. Kidding. 
Hope the weather holds out for yall.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Marc,

Check the rules... that tarpon you are holding is too small however I have seen lots of them rolliing and freejumping about forty miles due East of the Pass..... mostly in the grassy noll area.

TC


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Dang, that mullet must have spent time in the livewell, maybe spent the night there...  Looks like he'll fish, though.


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

TC, I spoke with some tournament officials and you are correct. Even though that tarpon would probably be accepted by the DNA swab group in Florida, it is too small to be entered in the tournament. I hear the min size limit may go back to 48 inches?


----------

